

Create a custom book from Wikipedia entries - RBerenguel
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Print-Your-Own-Custom-Book-from-Wikipedia-141549.shtml

======
JeffJenkins
There are hundreds of thousands of wikipedia and other CC-licensed spam books
being sold on Amazon. It's seriously annoying as a consumer, and even more so
if you happen to be a dev at a comparison shopping site ;)

